

Email Still A Preferred Method Of Communication Despite The Emergence Of Web 2.0  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/05/email-still-preferred-method-of.html
"Consumers prefer email as a primary method of communications in their personal and business capacities; they will continue to prefer email in the future despite the rise of online threats and the emergence of other communication channels and web 2.0 applications."
======
pierrefar
Are you saying that a technology that has been working for the past 20+ years,
that is simple to use, simple to implement, and does what it says on the tin
is the Internet's killer app?

Why, I never....

</sarcasm>

------
chaostheory
maybe for my parents it is, but I thought IM / texting was #1 for gen x and y

------
LPTS
Stop the presses.

~~~
tomjen
I had to look at the url to check if it was the onion.

